
Did CRISPR really fix a genetic mutation in these human embryos? - nonbel
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-05915-2
======
nonbel
Previous HN discussion:

Original Paper:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14912382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14912382)

Original Critique:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15147377](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15147377)

